# Two Fatties Worth Viewing



## the dude abides (Oct 17, 2010)

So today I did my 2 favorite fatties. Nothing fancy, but sooo tasty.

The first is my apple pancake fattie

1# chub of Bob Evans regular sausage

3 pancakes

1/2 can of apple pie filling

(in hindsight I think shredded cheddar cheese might have been the cat's meow)\

1/2 # bacon

The usual rolled out chub of sausage








followed up by 3 normal sized pancakes torn up







then about a half of a can of apple pie filling







then a generous helping of dark brown sugar







all rolled up on a bacon weave and ready for the smoker







one of my most favorite fatties,  The sweetness of the apple + the savory of the bacon and sausage.  It's a slice of breakfast in every bite.  Here it is with a different breakfast fattie.







Thanks for viewing


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 17, 2010)

Looks great so far.


----------



## pokey (Oct 17, 2010)

Looks interesting. I'd have never thought of putting that kind of sweet stuff in a fatty. I'm always doing things like cheese, hot peppers, more meat. How did they turn out?

Awaiting the money shot!


----------



## squirrel (Oct 17, 2010)

Very nice sir! Great idea with the pancakes!


----------



## deannc (Oct 17, 2010)

Looking good, can't wait to see them all finished up and sliced.


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 17, 2010)

Sorry gang, no sliced pics.  took it to a football party and it went fast.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 17, 2010)

Aw Shucks...


----------



## yrrndsmoker (Oct 17, 2010)

Did the pancake end up soggy at all because of the apples?  Looks great and might just have to give that a try!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 17, 2010)

You need the wife and kids to go away more often so we get more great qview from ya!!

I will try to give you a call later this week to catch up


----------



## mrsb (Oct 17, 2010)

Fatties with pancakes are awesome!!!!  I usually add syrup with it too!

And the apple in fatties is aweosme also, but I haven't done them together


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 19, 2010)

yrrndsmoker said:


> Did the pancake end up soggy at all because of the apples?  Looks great and might just have to give that a try!


not really.  do it!


 


Scarbelly said:


> You need the wife and kids to go away more often so we get more great qview from ya!!
> 
> I will try to give you a call later this week to catch up


if they'd go every weekend... life would be awesome    JK



 


MrsB said:


> Fatties with pancakes are awesome!!!!  I usually add syrup with it too!
> 
> And the apple in fatties is aweosme also, but I haven't done them together


try it.  the brown sugar helps the sweetness.  but i dont necessarily think its necessary.  but the sweet and savory is what seals the deal for me


----------



## meateater (Oct 19, 2010)

Should have entered them in the fattie party this month.


----------



## sqwib (Oct 20, 2010)

Looking good, all of the ingredients compliment one another.

What about a Maple Syrup Glaze 1/2 hour before it comes off the smoker?


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 20, 2010)

Awesome idea Dude!

Looks Great!

Sure do miss the slice pics,

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 20, 2010)

You can call it the "Fatty Panny"

Looks great!

Todd


----------



## 1chaos52 (Oct 21, 2010)

I do a similar fatty but without the pancakes. I make mine with maple sausage and butter rum soaked apples. I really like the pancake idea though and plan on trying it soon. If I can ever get away from travelling so much for work, that is.


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 21, 2010)

I like the sound of that fatty's innards.


----------



## old poi dog (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey Dude,

Sorry I missed this post the first time around.  Those are a couple of  great looking fatties....The bacon weave on them are so well done..


----------



## smokincowboy (Nov 11, 2010)

sounds real good gotta try it


----------



## wntrlnd (Nov 11, 2010)

Some fatty Q views blow my mind. 

Like THIS ONE for example!  LOL!

especially that last table level shot before you roll it up.  i'm like, whoaaaaaa!  no way is that going to fit!  and then, dang!, it does!

very sweet little Q view, Dude!


----------



## smokemaster (Nov 12, 2010)

Where's the plate pic? I need to see the inside. Great idea.


----------



## rugsrme (Nov 12, 2010)

wntrlnd said:


> no way is that going to fit!  and then, dang!, it does!


Dude, do you give lessons on rolling fatties?


----------

